# It's getting to the point that a video would be less time consuming.....



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got a BAC house that we secured 12/2009 for a company i no longer work for. To date we have been to the property 33 times. 140 miles round trip with NO other possible work in between. Decent house, nice neighborhood. Got my 5th re-secure in 3 years from another co. So i called the local realtor up in this town who is also an inspector for Sierra FS. He confirmed the house was secure and there was no damage. (i find this constantly! Neighbor pissed about the home setting empty calls in and says it's unsecure ect.) He took a shot of all sides of the house and one of each room.This has always been fine in the past. Get a call from the servicing co. "NOT ENOUGH PICS! WE NEED A MINIMUM OF 85 PICS ON A RE-SECURE!" REALLY????? I'm lucky to get 85 pics on an initial secure unless there is trash! If you have a 3 bed 2 bath with LR and kitchen and you take 6 photos of each room (1 of each corner and 2 of the ceiling) you get 42 pics. 3 for a lock change, 2-4 in crawlspace depending on access, 1 of each side of the house and 1 of the securing sign. That's 54 pics and that is about average for me. Also mad there was not an address pic (never been an address on the house) and mad there was not a street sign pic. Street sign on every visit now? WTF is up with that??? I just finished up going through over 2,000 photos i have on this house. We NEVER had a street sign pic. Gonna drive into the town i am near today and get a pic of a similar street sign to appease them. This BS is why i was mostly out of P&P but since the REO stuff dried up i am finding myself taking SOME P&P back. What a PITA! Forgot how much i hated P&P! Wish Safeguard would hurry up and leave as they are doing a crappy job anyways................


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah i always thought videos would be a hell of alot easier


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds like Best in the US....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I have submitted a video once with a bid. The home literally had trash coming out the front and back doors and you couldn't get them shut without moving trash. Problem was, the home was horribly infested with cockroaches as well. So we sent in a video of lifting up the top of a pizza box that was halfway out the doorway, and you could see about 50 roaches scurry out of the box. We got approval. I paid my guys double time on that one.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Anyone know of a program where a person could take i high res video and later at the office play the video and grab a frame a second to save as a JPG? I would pay good money for something like this and i'll bet i'm not the only one...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Mac or PC?
Apple has Final Cut (many different versions )
PC has Sony Vega?, Adobe premier?

I'm not real sure about the PC programs as I like to edit video with my Mac and I use Final Cut.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> Mac or PC?
> Apple has Final Cut (many different versions )
> PC has Sony Vega?, Adobe premier?
> 
> I'm not real sure about the PC programs as I like to edit video with my Mac and I use Final Cut.


Pc. Mac's are overpriced.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Pc. Mac's are overpriced.


You get what you pay for. Video, audio and editing. Macs are paramount.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Pc. Mac's are overpriced.


As are some other name brand tools that I use. So I can agree with that. However, I find that I like my Macs better.

I use different machines (computers) for different jobs. My racetrack runs on a PC. I do my books on a PC. I edit videos and music with my Mac's. My computers are just another tool to me.
What is it you want to accomplish? I didn't really want a power drill - what I wanted was a round hole. Thus, the tool I liked was obtained.

Enough of the Mac/PC debate.:laughing:

I haven't had much time with the PC editing programs. I've heard the names, not even sure if I got them right in the above post. So I'm not help much with there.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

[/QUOTE]Wish Safeguard would hurry up and leave as they are doing a crappy job anyways................[/QUOTE]

Yeah, you can have A$$hole Mangament Slobs back, I'll gladly trade!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You get what you pay for. Video, audio and editing. Macs are paramount.


That's a myth. There's a load of things like that going round about apple stuff. No they didn't invent the mouse :laughing:

Some Apple fanboys even think that Apple systems were used to make CGI movies like toy story and avatar lol

CGI PC spec below. Good luck finding a Mac spec'd like that lol

Thirty four racks comprise the computing core, made of 32 machines each with 40,000 processors and 104 terabytes of memory.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wish Safeguard would hurry up and leave as they are doing a crappy job anyways................[/QUOTE]

Yeah, you can have A$$hole Mangament Slobs back, I'll gladly trade!![/QUOTE]

We could debate that all night. SG is so cheap there was no way in hell i could make a buck with them. I also wouldn't want to fight there upload sight for hours to upload 1 initial work order. AMS literally took less than 10 minutes to upload an initial. SG?? Hours on end and countless forms.....


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The picture bit gets me too with some of the companies. I really think that the companies that ask for a stupid number of pics are doing it just hoping you miss one so that they can charge you back.
One of the best was I went for an initial grass cut and I called and said we couldn't cut it because of the height. We sent a photo from the property with the tape measure reading 4 1/4 feet high.
We took before during and after photos with the grass nicely trimmed and tire marks from the mower. I got a call 3 weeks later that they couldn't pay me because we didn't have a photo of the tape measure after. Are you kidding me, there is 4' of grass gone.
Told them a check was needed in 2 days or we were liening. Got paid.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Wish Safeguard would hurry up and leave as they are doing a crappy job anyways................


Yeah, you can have A$$hole Mangament Slobs back, I'll gladly trade!![/QUOTE]

We could debate that all night. SG is so cheap there was no way in hell i could make a buck with them. I also wouldn't want to fight there upload sight for hours to upload 1 initial work order. AMS literally took less than 10 minutes to upload an initial. SG?? Hours on end and countless forms.....[/QUOTE]

Agree with website issues and AMS is not in debth at all. But no money here when they offer a whooping $440.00 on a t.o up to 35 cubes. They are smoking dope. You stated there is not much debris where you are at complete opposite here. Average t.o here is 20-25 cuyds and filty. Flat rate does not work here!!but what do I know......morons are doing it for them daily cant wait till they go broke and wonder why :no::no:.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just speaking from experience, if you want to edit property video later on, or just want screen grabs for now, Sony Vegas is probably the least expensive and easiest system to use. They have a cheapie version and the professional editor.
I have used it for weddings, corporate videos, etc and it has a pretty smooth learning curve.
For property, we have even clipped a GoPro onto our heads and just walked, hands free, taping everything. It is a lot less time onsite and a little more time in front of the computer.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We also just finished up a swimming pool where we set up a fixed video camera and filmed the complete installation in time lapse.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'm not really looking forward to video being the media of choice.
I'm pretty good at picture editing (when needed). but video is going to be alot more difficult to edit.

If you take a picture, and then decide not to use it, you delete the photo. With video, going to be a lot harder to get rid of footage you don't want to use.

Plus, storage of 8000+ hours of video footage is going to be a headache. And then backing that video up on DVD's or other media is going to be a nightmare. I've got my 1.5 TB hard drive, a 1 TB external hard drive and DVD's that hold my back ups now. Takes about 3-4 hours to run those back ups. I back up the hard drive on the external hard drive every couple days. And once a month onto one DVD for the entire year. Video? going to be lot's harder, more like one DVD per house...maybe more with 12 recuts.


----------

